# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Lỗi mất control panel trong vbb

## hoangchuot

hôm nay login vào control panel thì có dòng thông báo thế này

* 503 service unavailable* 

the server is temporarily busy, try again later! powered by litespeed web server
litespeed technologies is not responsible for administration and contents of this web site!

trong khi forum vẫn hoạt động bình thường.
lần đầu tiên mắc phải em không biết do gì, mong các bác trợ giúp với
em đang dùng vbb3.6.7
thanks

----------

